# كيف تكون صديقاً لأبنائك قبل أن تكون أباً لهم؟



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

*
كيف تكون صديقاً لأبنائك قبل أن تكون أباً لهم؟


فترة المراهقة هي من أصعب المراحل العمرية التي يمر بها أبناؤنا، واجتيازها بنجاح يشكل علامة فارقة فى تكوين شخصياتهم بل وحياتهم بصفة عامة؛ وتلك مسؤولية عظمى تقع على عاتق الوالدين في المقام الأول.
ونظراً لمسئوليات الحياة التي لا تنتهي، عادة لا يجد الأب الوقت الكافي ليكوّن صداقة قوية مع أبنائه. ولتفادي هذا الأمر، عليك مراعاة بعض النقاط التي تساعدك على تقوية علاقتك مع أبنائك لتصبح صديقاً لهم يحبونه ويقدرون مشاعره قبل أن تكون أباً يهابونه.


1- امنح المراهق الفرصة لبناء شخصيته، فاعتماده على نفسه امر ضروري لايجاد مكان لنفسه في العالم.


2. كن حريصاً عند اختيار موضوعات النقاش. فإذا أقدم ابنك المراهق على أفعال تسبب له أو للمحطين به ضرراً – كقيامه برسم وشم على جسده مثلاً – فحينها يكون الوقت مناسباً لتدخلك. أما إن اقدمت ابنتك على صبغ شعرها بلون أرجواني أو كانت غرفتها غير مرتبة فالأمر لا يستحق العناء. لا تكن متصيداً للأخطاء.



3. وجّه دعوة إلى أصدقائهم لتناول العشاء. فمن المفيد أن تلتقي بمن تتشكك بهم من الأصدقاء حتى تتمكن من مراقبة سلوكياتهم مع أبنائك وحتى تتمكن من طرح مبررات رفضك لهذه الصداقة.


4. اخبرهم بأنك ستتصل بهم للاطمئنان عليهم. فعليك أن تمنح ابنك المراهق حقه في الوصاية على نفسه بما يتناسب مع تلك المرحلة العمرية خاصة إذا كان يتصرف بشكل لائق. ولكن ينبغى عليك أن تكون على علم بمكان تواجده ، فهذا جزء من الممارسة المسؤولة لأبوتك. فعليك أن تطالبه بالاتصال بك خلال أمسيته لطمأنتك، إن كان هناك ما يدعو لذلك. غير أن منح هذه الصلاحية يعتمد على ما يظهره المراهق من إحساس بالمسؤولية.


5. تحدث مع ابنك المراهق حول المخاطر التى قد تواجهه، سواء أكانت المخدرات أو القيادة.. إلخ، فأبناؤك بحاجة إلى التعرف على أسوأ ما يمكن أن يحدث.


6. افتح أمامهم الأبواب. لا تستجوبهم ولكن فقط أظهر اهتمامك. شاركهم بعض المعلومات الهامة عن يومك واسألهم كيف كان يومهم. كأن تسأل كيف كان الحفل؟ أو هل كان اللقاء على ما يرام؟ أو كيف كان يومك؟ او تستخدم عبارة جيدة كهذه :"ربما لا تشعر بالرغبة فى الحديث الآن حول ما حدث، وأنا اقدر شعورك. ولكن شاركنى الحديث حالما تشعر بالرغبة فى ذلك"



7.دع أبناءك يشعرون بالذنب. فالشعور بالرضا عن النفس هو أمر مفيد للصحة النفسية. ولكن على المرء أن يشعر بالسوء إذا تسبب بالأذى لأحدهم أو اقترف خطأ ما. و الأبناء كذلك ينبغى أن يشعروا بالسوء أحياناً. فالشعور بالذنب هو إحساس صحى. فإذا ارتكب أحد الأبناء خطأ ما فلنأمل أن يشعر بالذنب حيال ذلك


8. كن مثلاً يحتذى به. فلأفعالك – وليس مجرد أقوالك - دور محوري فى إرشاد المراهقين لما يتبنونه من معايير أخلاقية وأدبية. فكلما توافرت لديهم القدوة الحسنة بشكل مبكر، قلت احتمالات اتخاذهم قرارات سيئة فى سنوات المراهقة المتمردة.

9. لا تُكثر من الأسئلة. حاول أن تقاوم الرغبة الملحة فى معرفة كل ما يفكر به ابنك المراهق أويخطط له. وعليك أن تظهر له بعض الثقة ؛ فلو كنت مكانه لتوقعت المثل.


10. قدم النصيحة بشكل مباشر وواضح فيما يتعلق بأمور مثل تناول الخمور أو المخدرات ولكن لا تكررها باستمرار. فهم بحاجة الى الإصغاء إليك وهم يصغون بالفعل حتى وإن بدوا غير مبالين.

11. تحدث عن نفسك أحيانا ولا تجعل كل تركيزك على ابنك المراهق فحسب. فهم يكرهون أن يتمحور النقاش حولهم فقط بشكل دائم. احك لهم عن ذكريات مراهقتك والأخطاء التى و قعت بها فى هذه الفترة.

12. نظم تجمعات عائلية واستفد منها قدر الإمكان. حاول الحصول على معلومات من الجميع حول ما ينبغى فرضه من قواعد وعقوبات، والعواقب التى تترتب على انتهاك تلك القواعد. ابرم معهم الاتفاقيات، واختبر مدى التزامهم بها، وأجر ما يلزم من تعديلات.



13. اغدق عليهم بالثناء وامتدح تصرفاتهم الحميدة. فالمراهقون يحتاجون إلى سماع عبارات المديح والإطراء كغيرهم من البشر. إنهم بحاجة إلى الشعور بحبك لشخصهم كما تحب تصرفاتهم.

14. امنحهم المزيد من المسؤوليات كلما زاد ما يحصلون عليه من امتيازات؛ تلك هى الحياة الواقعية.

15. علمهم كيف يتخذون القرار وكيف يتحملون تبعات اختياراتهم.
*

منقووول
​


----------



## twety (7 يونيو 2011)

*مووضع جميل بجد ونصايح سهله وحلوة
هيفيدنا كتير سواء فى الخدمه او الحياه العامه

شكرا لتعبك
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2011)

عنوان الموضوع هام بس للاسف الخط صغير خالص


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

twety قال:


> *مووضع جميل بجد ونصايح سهله وحلوة
> هيفيدنا كتير سواء فى الخدمه او الحياه العامه
> 
> شكرا لتعبك
> *


*+ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة وللتقيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
آمين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> عنوان الموضوع هام بس للاسف الخط صغير خالص


*معلش متاسف خالص
اهو كبرت خط الموضوع علشان يكون واضح لحضرتك

+ ربنا يباركم*


----------



## النهيسى (5 يوليو 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا
شكرا جدا
سلام المسيح


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> شكرا جدا
> سلام المسيح


*+ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
آمين*


----------



## ibn yasou3 (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على النصائح


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2011)

ibn yasou3 قال:


> مشكور على النصائح


*+ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة 
ربنا يباركم
آمين*


----------

